# A New Game Console Arrives on the Scene: OUYA



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What were once stand-alone devices solely used for playing games, game consoles have become entertainment centers that span the worlds of gaming, streaming, and media viewing making them perfectly capable of anchoring a home theater system. As the world patiently awaits the arrival Sony’s Playstation 4 and Microsoft’s Xbox One, a new player has quietly arrived on the scene. OUYA (pronounced ew-ya), as it is called, was created in early 2012 by video game industry veteran Julie Uhrman and is billed as a “new kind of video game experience for the television.” While the device (at launch) isn’t capable of being a true media center in a home theater system, it is sure to interest gamers while home theater owners might just find a few Apps that will make it an even more interesting device to own. With an offering price of only $99, it’s nearly impossible to ignore.

"It's incredible to think that a little under a year ago OUYA was just an idea -- we wanted to do something completely new in console gaming: build a $99 game console, with no discs to buy, open to all developers, and affordable to all gamers," said Julie Uhrman, CEO and co-founder, OUYA. "Today, OUYA is real. Console gaming has never needed something new more than it does now."








*Small Box, Big Punch*

Made of brushed aluminum and measuring-in at a mere 3 inches by 3 inches, OUYA’s footprint is incredibly small. What’s more impressive? Just take a look at what’s inside: An NVIDIA Tegra 3 Processor, one GB of RAM, eight GBs of internal storage, HDMI output, and a USB slot to expand memory. OUYA boasts being the “first totally open video game console.” They encourage you to unscrew the device and take a look inside. 

The unit also features WiFi, ethernet, and bluetooth connectivity along side of 1080p and surround sound output capability.

The game controller is reminiscent of a playstation controller in both form and function. It has two analog sticks, a D-Pad, eight action buttons, a system button, and a touchpad. Users can connect up to four controllers via bluetooth for head-to-head competition.

*The Games*

OUYA provides users a unique game experience that begins with the ability to try every game for free. Users can purchase games they like and download them directly to their console. Games are found in OUYA’s Discover Store where they are organized by genre or on lists ranking favorite games managed by “guest curators.” To date, the Discover Store has 174 games ready for download and OUYA has more than 17,000 registered game creators so that number is sure to grow. Currently offered games include Sega’s _Sonic_ games, _Final Fantasy III_, and _Chronoblade_. Also, every OUYA is shipped with free game building tools and users are encouraged to create and test games.








*The Apps*

OUYA currently offers streaming audio and video through several services, including: Twitch.tv, Plex, XBMC, Tunein, Crunchyroll, and iHeartRadio. While limited as compared to what other consoles and devices offer, OUYA is claiming they are in negotiation with other services. Stay tuned. 

*Price and Availability*

The OUYA console is currently shipping for $99.99 (includes the unit and one controller) with additional controllers available for $49.99. They can be bought online at OUYA.tv, Amazon.com, BestBuy.com, GameStop.com, Game.co.uk, and Target.com or at select brick-and-mortar locations including Best Buy, GameStop, Game, or Target.

_Image Credits: OUYA.tv_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is interesting news. But I think I will wait for 2.0 version.. Also, will like to see if it survives the console wars so to speak. Last thing I want is some new independent console that dies later due to lack of interest as well as usability issues. Time will tell on this one if it survives. Thanks for the details.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It has a lot going for it... size is one. Lots of games and streaming capabilities the other. I'm definitely intrigued. I'm curious to see the overall games quality. Of course classic titles will play well, but how will any original titles hold up? I guess time will tell.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah.. it is an interesting idea.. I did some google searches and found some articles by reviewers but so far they have been kind of lukewarm.. Looks like the beta version still has some bugs to it. I will wait for further testing and updates. We shall see.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Interesting but ..... it wont survive , consoles today make more part of our media center and at $99 it will be hard to beat a .... Wii . Just my 2 cents .


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The sad thing about this is a lot of the backers for the OUYA were promised that they would get the console prior to it going retail. Well that has happened, if do a search you'll find that backers not only didn't receive it but the were left in the dark about there being a delay. This is my main reason for not throwing money their way, delays I understand but to not inform your backers that's unacceptable.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm... interesting. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is definitely intriguing but like tripplej said - I'll wait for version 2.0. That will allow them to work out the kinks plus allow us to see if it will survive this generation of the console wars.

The idea of it is really cool though.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I think this is really only going to do well with the older casual gamer crowd. Depending on its processing power (which for $99 I can't see it having much), graphics likely won't compare to next gen consoles. The other issue would be whether or not big name developers would be able to port games over. It really depends on if it will have nothing but indie games or if games like Madden would be possible.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Not good for Hardcore games Id Imagine, but good for Kids Low price-tag.
I hope its good and it Sounds very cool:bigsmile:


----------

